

Pikluk on VentureBeat - tx
http://venturebeat.com/2007/12/17/pikluk

======
jamiequint
you may want to change the title of this "ex-yc Applicant" or the moderators
will...

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

P.S. congrats on the product, sounds like you're getting some great reception.

~~~
vlad
1 + 1 is 2, not 3.

~~~
jamiequint
?

------
mattmaroon
My favorite part of the story: "Pikluk's thousand or so beta-testers have
given enthusiastic feedback, the company says."

There's a pretty big difference between good and enthusiastic. "Your site is
the worst thing I've ever seen and I hope you die in a fire" is technically
enthusiastic feedback.

